# My WIP puppies and their greenstuffs (pic heavy)



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

So I am making a homebrew chapter that I will use as SW's.

Basically a fleet based chapter that cruises around looking for ever greater hunts.

SW's fit my fluff pretty well already and the mini's are nicely eclectic.

Spent quite a bit of time really fuzzing them up a little more so I thought it might be cool to pop up a couple of pics of my WIP's.

Still learning to use GS but these are a lot better than my earlier attempts.

More/better pics to come, as soon as it stops raining.....

Comments welcome


----------



## Inquisitor_Win (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the fur effect. I think they look great and can't wait to see them painted.

I think the fluff is interesting too. The roving Marines theme goes well with a Space Wolf based chapter.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These look interesting. What colours are you planning painting them?


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Was thinking of doing this, with maybe white fur/black skin pelts or maybe a mix since they may have hunted different critters etc.










Finally got some good pics today of some of the individual hunters


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

wow that bazooka is COOL!!:shok:

nice fur effect too, although it looks flattened on the last guy with the cape.

have some rep, dude


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks guys

Have 4 packs of 6 hunters and a LF squad including my custom cyclone :biggrin:

Waiting on my last box from wayland with my tanks and vendread to build a bjorn clone out of


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice green stuff work. I like the look of your colour scheme. Look forward to seeing more of your progress.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You've got a nice fur effect there, but it could be improved. Might I direct you to this tutorial. I'd like to see them painted.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the link, its kinda what i stumbled upon by experimenting so it's nice to see I was on the right track lol

Have to drill out the bolters, my least favorite job and then they are of to paint:biggrin:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking good so fa, I can not wait to see some paint being applied.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Letting everything set tonight, made my crazy cyclone lol will try and get a pic of him up.

Greenstuff willing I will have them into undercoat tomorrow and I'll prolly start on the first of the tanks.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

So far, so good. Make Leman Russ proud!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking Space Puppies mate! The sculpting is nice and and the missile launcher is pretty cool:biggrin: Looking forward to seeing some paint on them.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

looking good cant wait to see the first models painted


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks guys,

I hit them with the base a the other day and I am proud to say that as soon as they turned black you couldnt tell they were ever converted so I am gonna take that as a win.

My box from the boys at wayland arrived yesterdayso I have been working on my Dreadlord (CA:Bjorn) who is gonna be my chaptermaster so trying to really make him awesome.

Trying to think of neat things to add to him to make him truly legendary, will post some wip pics of him once I get a chance.

Cheers


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah show us some of those pics of them sprayed!


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Well here are some blackened shots of my guys, including my giggles termy.

C&C welcome as always.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they are definitely looking good, cant wait to see them fully painted.


----------



## Blue (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice effect on the bazooka dude, the greenstuff pelts came out great also. Also can't wait to see some paint on them.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I see green crotches!~ hahaha. In all seriousness though, they look a lot better once the black was on, so can't wait to see them painted!~


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

ok so painting is happening and I am also writing their codex, not sure where to post it tho and my wife just bought me a Stormraven, I really love the model and she knew, what an awesome wifey.

More projects, I will never be bored lol.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some good looking conversions. I can not wait to see some paint on these.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

get to za paintin!


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

So here are some progress pics of my Dreadlord.

Ignore the 2 hanging tabards on the front of the hull as they have yet to be textured.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice start on the dread so far.


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

So much Fur! LOL i like it.

I Imagine a planet that's dedicated to farming wolves just for Space wolves and their insanely large cloaks.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Finally got some time to get some paint done. Really happy with these first ones.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

WoW those assaulters look fantastic mate.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking nice!


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Waiting with baited breath! The painting on the assault marines is damn good chap, have you tried multi layered GS fur?


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

I finally have an update for you all.

It is with great pride (and small trepidation) I present to you my Iron Angels!

Also a few updates on my Chapter master dread.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

First of all, Grey Hunters


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

These are my Wulfen nutters


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

My Plasma Gunners


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

My Wolf Guard


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)




----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

My Long Fangs


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Last of all, some progress on my Chapter Master: Primus


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Very well Painted Man. I like most of the work so far however the paint does look a little blotchy on some of the areas where the red went over the black (easily fixed by adding a lighter color before applying the red). Not sure how i feel about the chapter Master being a Dread however. While i think the concept is cool From a rules perspective im not sure how well it would work.


----------



## Kharnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey SwedeMarine, thanks for the comments :grin:

The blotchy look on the red is actually black over the top of the red to give it an oily look, the whole chapter is tied to the ad-mech sort of a symbol of Terran and Martian unity so they wear the red of Mars with the Gold of the emperor.

As for the Dreadnaught Chapter Master, its just Bjorn with new fluff (and more fur) so no rules issues. 

And he tends to carve up warbosses like a fuzzy ork blender


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work on the conversions, you'd got a really unique looking force here, that Termy in the WG has worked surprisingly well!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That makes much more sense then. Im not sure how Bjorn works as im not a wolf player but if he wroks then perfect. Im glad to see something different from the normal "vanilla" paint scheme of the space wolves. Although to be fair to Wookie , Loki and the others who Paint theirs more traditional they do a Very good job at that too.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Solid work.

I love the cotton-wool exhaust wash.


----------

